# RIP Anya



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Young lad i work with got a text off his dad earlier on...

'I've had your dog put down, end of story'

...absoloutely gutted for him and his pooch.

RIP


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG....that is just terrible, to tell someone such awful news in a callous way!!!

Rest in peace poor doglet x


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

What a strange way of breaking the news 

RIP


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

How horrible


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My dad did this when I was 16. He took our little dog to the vets and that what that. No warning, nothing.

Took me years to forgive him for it.

looking back, my dad just didn't know what to say or how to get it over to me. We had the dog since I was a baby.

Feel for the lad. Hope the dog was sick and thats why it went.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

I really couldn't believe it went like that...felt awful for him as he left to go home before...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

theres being blunt but to say end of story?  

What a horrible way to find out. Poor lad. Hope he'll be okay


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

RockRomantic said:


> theres being blunt but to say end of story?


Sorry, only posted half of the story really so far. Young GSD likes to chase her own tail, lads little sister likes wobbling about on her scooter...little girl runs into the dog on her scooter and falls on her...gets a nip.

The last this lad and his dad had talked about it, they agreed to keep an eye on the pooch...then this morning he gets this...


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, only posted half of the story really so far. Young GSD likes to chase her own tail, lads little sister likes wobbling about on her scooter...little girl runs into the dog on her scooter and falls on her...gets a nip.
> 
> The last this lad and his dad had talked about it, they agreed to keep an eye on the pooch...then this morning he gets this...


That is just terrible! I think the most well-tempered dog that had a scooter bound child fall on them could be forgiven for a "nip" ... if that's what it was!

Another case of dog suffering because of human ignorance :frown2:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's appalling  

RIP poor dog


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

thats awful
RIP poor Anya


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, only posted half of the story really so far. Young GSD likes to chase her own tail, lads little sister likes wobbling about on her scooter...little girl runs into the dog on her scooter and falls on her...gets a nip.
> 
> The last this lad and his dad had talked about it, they agreed to keep an eye on the pooch...then this morning he gets this...


I was bitten on the thumb when I was a kid (a black Spaniel). My mother doused it in Dettol (my thumb, not the dog) to make it sting a bit more then said it was my own stupid fault for stroking the dog. That's how you learn that animals have to be treated carefully and with respect. How times have changed! Absolutely no question of having that dog put down...my fault for touching it!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Unforgivable:mad2:
I don't know how you can treat you own son and his poor Dog in such a heartless way.
No wonder why the lad is gutted.

R.I.P Anya you deserved so much more and had your life cut short by some Heartless Human.
May you run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Very caring father.... NOT


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

How young Jon ? do you know ? ..... Poor girl , and what a totally uncaring text from his dad .... Hope the lad is going to be ok & RIP Anya .... As for his dad well .... i will keep those thoughts to myself .....


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

tincan said:


> How young Jon ? do you know ?


Top of my head i think she was around 12 months or so, maybe a little older...a total waste of a life...


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Poor girl  R.I.P Anya


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Top of my head i think she was around 12 months or so, maybe a little older...a total waste of a life...


OMG  That's horrendous , callous barsteward she was a bloody baby still .... Well i hope he can live with what he has done ..... Judging by the txt to his lad he obviously has no conscience ..... To late now she's gone WTF did'nt he look at other options ? .... Evil Get


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

That's terrible and so unnecessary! the poor lad i hope he's ok.
and poor anya such a waste of a young dogs life. Was nobody supervising the little girl?

RIP Anya xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got in from work and i'm a little speechless. Lad got another text off his dad today saying that he was going to pick up their new GSD puppy tonight..i really do think i am going have to make sure and avoid him next time he turns up at our place...


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sent shivers down my spine 

Run free pup


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Just got in from work and i'm a little speechless. Lad got another text off his dad today saying that he was going to pick up their new GSD puppy tonight..i really do think i am going have to make sure and avoid him next time he turns up at our place...


What an absolute Ba***rd:cursing:
I hope to God Karma will get this rotten scum bag.


----------

